# subframe connectors?



## 2slo5o (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to make a set of subframe connectors for my 05' but im worried it will change my drive quality and I want to keep it a reliable every dday car. my question is, will you lose ride quality for a little more traction?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Your ride quality shouldn't change with just connectors, in fact, it may get better, especially if you are doing bolt ins. If you weld them in you may notice a little more road feel through the body, but probably not enough to be annoying.


----------

